# mails qui n'arrivent pas...



## leepouss (6 Février 2011)

bonjour,
je me retrouve avec un casse tete...:hein:
j'ai fait un ecrit sur "note" app de l'ipad que je voulais imprimer, donc je l'envoie en mail, pas de pb, j'appuie sur  "send"et je vais voir sur mon ordi si je l'ai reçu... rien j'essaie plusieurs fois, sur une autre adresse, rien, je vais voir sur l'ipad, et dans la boite mail del'ipad, mon mail y est (et meme plusieurs fois) mais pas moyen d'envoyer ce mail/ipad vers ma boite mail/ordi...
Je recois bien le courrier d'exterieur sur l'ipad mais pas dans l'autre sens...
Merci à qui voudra bien me depanner  ... 
je me vois pas reecrire mon texte sur l'ordi !


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Pour commencer tu utilises quel fournisseur de messagerie ?


----------



## ced68 (7 Février 2011)

Et pour continuer, arrives tu as envoyer simplement un mail normal avec ton iPad ?


----------

